# ABZ 13



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ii know it has been tried , tested , and failed before [smiley=bigcry.gif] but there are SO many , local and visiting , TTs in this area is it not about time we had a get together 8)


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

roddy said:


> Ii know it has been tried , tested , and failed before [smiley=bigcry.gif] but there are SO many , local and visiting , TTs in this area is it not about time we had a get together 8)


Yes Roddy, go for it, your right tried and failed if your in town drop me a PM 10/10 for giving it a go. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm up for a meet from mid Jan..
Steve


----------



## l3wjx (Jan 22, 2011)

Where's the meet ?


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

aberdeen ish i reckon.too far for me.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Mid Jan good for me, will be home on the 14th hope to have the timing belt & water pump done by then. 

Reg


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I work in AB so almost any evening is ok with me ,,,,so I will just go along with whatever is convenient for othters ,,,,,,,,,, please , no " oh corrie is on tonite I cannot get along " this time ,,, eh


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Roddy, are you a man or a woman... :lol:

Reg from Bridge of Dee.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

weebeasttie said:


> Roddy, are you a man or a woman... :lol:
> 
> Reg from Bridge of Dee.


Do you mean real men watch corrie !!!!!! Ok then no meeting on a corrie night , if that suits everybody better !!!!


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm working in Aberdeen (weel Westhill actually) and would be ok from mid jan on.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

What about Thur 24th Jan..
Steve


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm away on hols that week


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Tuesday 29th Jan

Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Steve, will be away back to work then, some time between the 14th and the 27th that would be good for me if poss.

Happy new year Reg


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

What about Feb 13 or 14
Steve


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

For me between jan 15th and jan 31st. I won't be in Aberdeen most of feb...


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> What about Feb 13 or 14
> Steve


Think it will be Feb then? 14th sounds good.
Reg


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a wednesday or thursdat , any preferences , and is anybody prepared to put their names down , I will start ,

Roddy. No pref. Tue
V6rul. No pref. Tue


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No preference, but maybe it should be the 13th as there maybe some peeps under the thumb for the 14th.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha  ,,,, good idea ,, we go for wed 13 then ,,,,,,,,, is that corrie night ? , ( I am not a fan !! )


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Is there a decent venue as I would like to eat as well.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Last time the plan was to meet by river and drive out to some place , the shepherds rest at westhill ,,,where we could eat and then back again ,,, I know the place , it is ok , maybe some of the locals will know af a decent drive to get there or back. ,,,,,,,,,,, but I think it was corrie night and no one showed up !!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Then there is the 12th Feb..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Whatever peep wants


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

How about the Lairhillock Inn, on the Netherly road? - good food & reasonably priced

http://www.lairhillock.co.uk/NewInnDinner.html

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Lairhil ... m&t=m&z=11

You could head out the South Deeside Road, head along to the Lairhillock at point A, and if the weather permitted, head back out along the South Deeside Road, and take the Slug Road back across cross country (great road) to finish back at Stonehaven for guys to head back to wherever...


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

The Lairhillock Inn sounds a good bet, is it on for the Wednesday the 13th i will be home on the 12th so it's good for me, meet at the Harvester car park at the Bridge of Dee ? TIME ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> That's a wednesday or thursdat , any preferences , and is anybody prepared to put their names down , I will start ,
> 
> Roddy. No pref. Tue
> V6rul. No pref. Tue


Latest ,,,,,,,, Wed 13

Roddy
V6rul
Weebeastie
Phope

Kammy ????


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I won't go to this one as I'm about 90 miles from Aberdeen so by the time my car gets there it would be pretty dirty at this time of the year. Plus my car looks pants atm as I have my winter alloys on.

I would like to think that you will have an other meet sometime over the summer months? If so then I will be well up for the trek through to Aberdeen for that one.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> I won't go to this one as I'm about 90 miles from Aberdeen so by the time my car gets there it would be pretty dirty at this time of the year. Plus my car looks pants atm as I have my winter alloys on.
> 
> I would like to think that you will have an other meet sometime over the summer months? If so then I will be well up for the trek through to Aberdeen for that one.


Wimp, I do 340 commute each way, mine will be dirty too..
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Whenever, wherever, whatever, count me in [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> Whenever, wherever, whatever, count me in [smiley=gossip.gif]


 8) proper hard scot.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > I won't go to this one as I'm about 90 miles from Aberdeen so by the time my car gets there it would be pretty dirty at this time of the year. Plus my car looks pants atm as I have my winter alloys on.
> ...


Well I think I have ocd, You have no idea how often I clean my car lol. The minute there is a speck of dirt on her it drives me up the wall. I get ripped at work about it all the time! You will have no paint left on her etc etc. I washed her by hand today and am now scared to drive her cause she will get all dirty! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Latest ,,,,,,,, Wed 13

Roddy
V6rul
Weebeastie
Phope
Missille
Dsm1113

Kammy ????[/quote]


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pencil me in for this. What time would you intend meeting?

David


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dsm1113 said:


> Pencil me in for this. What time would you intend meeting?
> 
> David


7 / 7.30 ish


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

BaueruTc said:


> I won't go to this one as I'm about 90 miles from Aberdeen so by the time my car gets there it would be pretty dirty at this time of the year. Plus my car looks pants atm as I have my winter alloys on.
> 
> I would like to think that you will have an other meet sometime over the summer months? If so then I will be well up for the trek through to Aberdeen for that one.


I

Its not an issue of being spotless mate , who can have a spotless car up here in this weather , but TBH It think a trip down , and back , from Inversneckie for a two hour meet is abit OTT anyway ,,,,, a larger N E meet should be done ,,, ABZ - INV - Aviemore - Granton type thing ,,,,,,,,,,, maybe


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever, wherever, whatever, count me in [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


Do not cunfuse ductility with hardness ,,, ( ask your metaligist ) I thot you being an oily would have known that !!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You have to say it with a scouse accent for it to make sense..
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever, wherever, whatever, count me in [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


and if it is not raining, I will have the rag top down
 your flexible friend :-*


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice grey, white interior on muggiemoss road this eve , is that one of you lot ?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

A good place for a meet is Granton on spay car show i think it's September time, will find out more later and let you guys know. 
Reg


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

weebeasttie said:


> A good place for a meet is Granton on spay car show i think it's September time, will find out more later and let you guys know.
> Reg


Yes good idea ,, quite central for lots of peep , that is some sort of classic car thing.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

roddy said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > A good place for a meet is Granton on spay car show i think it's September time, will find out more later and let you guys know.
> ...


Yes Roddy, it is a classic car show i go every year with the TT or my old car, it not just for old classics anything go's. the fords
take over the show last year there was over 130 fords from mk1 escort to the new cosworth.
Reg


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

As promise, the Granton on Spey motormania is on the 1st September if you guys are interested we could have a meet for this event.

http://www.grantown-motormania.co.uk/

Reg


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Is there a TTOC rep that can turn this into a recognised event for is..?
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Why ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

For the September event as a pice could be done for the magazine..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> For the September event as a pice could be done for the magazine..
> Steve


Steve , obv I have no objection to any ttoc members coming along but this was not planed as a ttoc meet and I suspect that you maybe the only member there ,,, and if previous efferts are anything to go by we may be the only ones who show up ,,so aybe not much of a write up for the readers of said magazine even if they are interested in the goings on of some non members in this far flung part of Scoand ,,,,,,, if there is , which I believe there is not , a ttoc rep in this , or even the wider area ( not including central belt where I believe there is ) where are they and why is it left to others to try to arrange somesort of a meet .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No probs bud, quite happy to just keep it low profile.
Just thought the East coast boys don't seem to get much air time considering the amount of tiTTies that are over there.
Steve


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

We have plenty of Members, Reps and Committee Members in that part of the world. Please see the TTOC Web Site for more info. The club policy though is if we have a stand at an event it is stricktly members only another benefit of membership.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I expect that if ttoc wants to come along in any official way that no one will object, as far as I am concerned every one is welcome if they have a TT or even if they don't , but I would not like to see anybody excluded in any way from what is just intended as a wee meet for some of the many many TT owners in and around ( and visiting ) ABZ who maybe interested .


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I am with you on this one Roddy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

+2


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I am the rep for this area (with a little help from my husband phope) 

The North East has been historically a nightmare for meets. I must admit, I have not tried to organise anything recently as I became disheartened with the lack of support. At one point I arranged an event and although it had support on here, when it came to turning up, I was the only one :?. Normally I take that kind of thing on the chin and just sort out another...after a while though you start to wonder if it is worth the bother.

To try to drum up a bit more support, we organised a trip to Clunny Clays in Fife (I am aware it is a bit far to travel for us). Overall, it was very successful with some of the usual suspects making their way up from the central belt (and Andy and Val from Newcastle).

I contacted some people to see if they would be interested in a regular meet (during the week/once a month) and that was met with silence.

Any meets I have ran have always been open to TTOC members and non members alike. As far as I am concerned, there is room for everybody. When it comes to going for a cruise, if I have organised it, I have a duty of care that it is a safe and responsible drive....unlike a free for all and see how fast we can go - which as you know can and will cause unwanted attention and concerns from the members of the public. The TTOC do not and will not discriminate and if someone wishes to write an article for the mag, I am sure it will be accepted with open arms.

You do not have to be a rep to organise a meet but if you want, I can take over but I wouldn't want to stand on any toes.

Hev x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

So what happened to missile s post !! Or am I the o ly one who can't get it !!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think his post locked the thread and someone's sorted it now..
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Have we got a time and place to meet before we go to eat. [smiley=chef.gif] 
Reg


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

WTF  
So what is it , 6.30 / 7.30 same place , I am easy coz I work 5 mins away


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I know someone has suggested a place to go, but I know a cracking drive that is never more than a few miles out of town , with a place to eat , just a thot


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

I am up for what ever is going Roddy, offshore just now home Tuesday [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

weebeasttie said:


> I am up for what ever is going Roddy, offshore just now home Tuesday [smiley=cheers.gif]


 8)


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

roddy said:


> Last time the plan was to meet by river and drive out to some place , the shepherds rest at westhill ,,,where we could eat and then back again ,,, I know the place , it is ok , maybe some of the locals will know af a decent drive to get there or back. ,,,,,,,,,,, but I think it was corrie night and no one showed up !!!!!


I think that was my suggestion, this was the route I proposed>

Posted: 11 May 2012, 09:27 
May I suggest 18.30 on the 19th June at The Gillies Lair>









http://maps.google.com/maps/empw?ur...3&spn=0.15093,0.434647&t=m&output=embed&hl=en

Finish at the Shepherds Rest.









____________
So is 6.30 on the 13th a definite maybe?

It will be dark then Maybe we should reschedule to a Sunday?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

missile said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Last time the plan was to meet by river and drive out to some place , the shepherds rest at westhill ,,,where we could eat and then back again ,,, I know the place , it is ok , maybe some of the locals will know af a decent drive to get there or back. ,,,,,,,,,,, but I think it was corrie night and no one showed up !!!!!
> ...


If your scared of the dark Bob will meet during the day :lol:

is it still on then for Wednesday, where and what time ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I think that could maybe be a definate. !!

So is that still

Roddy
V6rul
Weebeastie
Missile
Dsm1113

Kammy ?????

( Not a lot really, I must see meore than 5 TTs every dday here ,, shit there are 5 in Peterheed let alone ABZ ! )


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Can't manage now...off to London on Monday, and really busy at work this coming week


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

weebeasttie said:


> If your scared of the dark Bob will meet during the day :lol:
> 
> is it still on then for Wednesday, where and what time ?


Hi Reg,

My teeth are like stars ............ they come out at night. :lol:

6.30pm on the 13th at Gillies Lair?

Bob


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

missile said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > If your scared of the dark Bob will meet during the day :lol:
> ...


So i will see you coming then Bod.... :lol: 
See you Wednesday 6.30,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Snow / rain forecast for the area on Wednesday


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I will be there


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Gillies at 6.30 it is then.
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Tuesdays chopper cancelled [smiley=bigcry.gif] it will be touch and go for Wednesday but will try and be there guys for 6.30 Scatsta air port is a nightmare. :evil:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

weebeasttie said:


> Tuesdays chopper cancelled [smiley=bigcry.gif] it will be touch and go for Wednesday but will try and be there guys for 6.30 Scatsta air port is a nightmare. :evil:


What platform are you heading to..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Heading " from " I hope ,,,,,,,,,,,,, tbh judging by the weather I suspected your chopr would be delayed somewhat


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Because of the weather, I will not be attending tonight.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha ha. ????


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Tuesdays chopper cancelled [smiley=bigcry.gif] it will be touch and go for Wednesday but will try and be there guys for 6.30 Scatsta air port is a nightmare. :evil:
> ...


That's me home and will see you guys tonight  ,no Steve coming from....its the John Shaw semi sub.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

It's only a splash of rain Bob :?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

who all is coming tonight ? are we having something to eat here or ???
NO TT battery is out and have not charge it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I won't be eating , just a pint for me , I got to get back to peterhead , don't expect the roads to be bad but I must be prepared !and a very early morning start


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be there at 6.30 for food as i will be as hungry as a horse, but dont want to eat one..
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I will be there at 6.30 for food as i will be as hungry as a horse, but dont want to eat one..
> Steve


Well you better not have the Lasagna then Steve :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I shall come along too, see you guys at 06.30pm.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Just noticed! I won't be coming along as I wouldn't embarrass myself in the rover.... Although I did turn up to the the Wolverhampton meet in an AA van


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Just noticed! I won't be coming along as I wouldn't embarrass myself in the rover.... Although I did turn up to the the Wolverhampton meet in an AA van


Embarased ,,,,, Kammy I didn't think you could get embarrased ,,,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Inside now


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Yup it seems so Roddy! 
Hope it went well guys


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Well , some typical NE weather did not prevent a few hardy souls gathering on the banks of the Dee for a beer a blether and a bite to eat. ( And an interesting show of vehicles !! ) :lol:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

roddy said:


> Well , some typical NE weather did not prevent a few hardy souls gathering on the banks of the Dee for a beer a blether and a bite to eat. ( And an interesting show of vehicles !! ) :lol:


A good night to meet and put names to faces, we will have to do this again guys when the weather is better, agree with you Roddy some interesting car there, Kammy would have not been out of place here. :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Great to meet up with you guys and put the world to rights

:idea: What about we set a day for a regular meet once a month? Maybe 06.30pm first Wednesday every month at The Gillies Lair? :arrow:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

weebeasttie said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Well , some typical NE weather did not prevent a few hardy souls gathering on the banks of the Dee for a beer a blether and a bite to eat. ( And an interesting show of vehicles !! ) :lol:
> ...


Thanks for that mate


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> Great to meet up with you guys and put the world to rights
> 
> :idea: What about we set a day for a regular meet once a month? Maybe 06.30pm first Wednesday every month at The Gillies Lair? :arrow:


Yep , I am cool with that , everything being equal , we know what it is like here with peoples work schedules


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, it can be difficult to agree a time or place and not everyone will be able to make it. Free and easy, whoever can make it and wants to is welcome to come along. 
Let's give it a try = next meet @ 06.30pm on March 06th @ Gillies Lair. Unless you guys have a better idea?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yep, will see if I can bring the TT this time.
Steve


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Wouldn't mind seeing it Steve!
Only caught a glimpse!

I've been out in vspurs TT so let's see how yours stacks up


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

If I am here then I will be there . ( ? Does that make sense  )


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll do what I can to be there


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing it Steve!
> Only caught a glimpse!
> 
> I've been out in vspurs TT so let's see how yours stacks up


Steves car is edgy where mine feels docile until the loud pedal is pressed and progressive power is applied to the wheels.
Steve


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't mind seeing it Steve!
> ...


We shall see


----------



## tinpanally (Aug 4, 2012)

Just found this thread, having a bit of bother at the moment with kidney stones. But would meet up some time in the future when I get sorted out health wise.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Kidney stones .. ouch that sounds painful  Get well soon


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Get well soon, look forward to seeing you,


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

tinpanally said:


> Just found this thread, having a bit of bother at the moment with kidney stones. But would meet up some time in the future when I get sorted out health wise.


Ouch! My father in law had them and he isn't he sort of guy to moan about tjings but he did say its VERY. Sore!!

Get well soon


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

weebeasttie said:


> A good place for a meet is Granton on spay car show i think it's September time, will find out more later and let you guys know.
> Reg


This is a long way away and I expect we shall have a few get togethers before then , but I think this is a great idea , and would suit people from a very wide area ,, shall we go for this then ???


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Topic for the next meet Roddy, will have to have look in my events book for more dates there is a lot of events we could go to.
Want be here for the next meet but will catch soon.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

roddy said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > A good place for a meet is Granton on spay car show i think it's September time, will find out more later and let you guys know.
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry guys, I will not be able to make the meeting on Wednesday March 6th. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I need an operation on my hip and have been offered an appointment at very short notice. I am in Woodend Hospital tomorrow, operation Thursday and all being well I hope to be home next week. I shall not be able to drive for several weeks.

I hope you guys go ahead with the meeting and hopefully I will see you all in April [smiley=gossip.gif]

Best Regards, Bob.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Fingers crossed all OK


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Is this where you guys meet?

http://www.harvester.co.uk/theghillieslairaberdeen/findus/

I'll try and see if I can make it....


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> Sorry guys, I will not be able to make the meeting on Wednesday March 6th. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I need an operation on my hip and have been offered an appointment at very short notice. I am in Woodend Hospital tomorrow, operation Thursday and all being well I hope to be home next week. I shall not be able to drive for several weeks.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys,
It was a bit of a shock, I was not expecting the call. I am not a brave patient and maybe better that I don't have too long to dwell on what could go wrong.
Thanks for your best wishes, Bob.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My op went well and no complaints about Woodend Hospital, but I am very pleased to be home. It will be a while before I am driving again.

Did anyyone make it last night?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thought it may have been next week.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I should be back from Shetland next week


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> I should be back from Shetland next week


I've been your neighbour, on Flotta.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Missile, glad all went well, and hasty recovery,,,,,
Steve,,, near neighbour :wink: , i will be back by wednesday,, yourself ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> Missile, glad all went well, and hasty recovery,,,,,
> Steve,,, near neighbour :wink: , i will be back by wednesday,, yourself ?


Liverpool for the weekend then back up on Monday.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

anyone up for tomo,, wed 13th,, i may be here,, maybe not....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bit short notice for me this week as ive already made arrangements.
Next week for me is ok as long as its not Thursday or Friday as i will be on my way to Santa Pod.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

On the road again. 

Who is up for a regular meeting on first Wednesday of every month, starting April 03rd 06.30 @ Gillies Lair?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Prefer the week after but i maybe able to make it.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

We can easily make it a.n.other date if that is more convenient to most?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry boys, i am back in shetland for forseable future,, i will keep an eye out and will post when i am due back ,,, have fun,, Rod. :lol:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Want be back until the 15th April.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i am back 12 but away again 16th


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

It seems 03rd April is not convenient, what about 06.30 at Gillies Lair on Monday 15th April?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

If i am home in time will be there Bod


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i am home thursday for the weekend,,,,,anything planned


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm out of the picture till mid May
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry Roddy, I have kinda gave up on the idea of a monthly meeting. There is another post on www.audi-sport.net for a meeting in May. I would send you the link, but their website appears to be down at present.

There is an event this Sunday at AECC which may interest you? > http://aecc.co.uk/events/wheels-2013/


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Audisport.net is back up see here>

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/scotland/1 ... t-may.html


----------



## snailspeed (Apr 13, 2013)

I wouldnt mind a meet. Anytime suites me


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Guys 
Just found this thread and i would be interested in coming to a meet 

William


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

My suggestion was to set a regular monthly meeting e.g. first Sunday afternoon or Wednesday evening. Meet for a beer and some scran. There are lots of great roads and during the summer months it would be light enough in the evenings to enjoy a drive. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Does that appeal to you, or do you have a better idea? :idea:


----------



## snailspeed (Apr 13, 2013)

I enjoyed going along the cairnomount road. Mite be a bit bumpy but a corker of a road. I rember. Going along it with the honda boys a few years ago.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Over cairn o mount, there is a nice cafe at the rumbling brig and over the brig there is a nice route "home"


----------



## snailspeed (Apr 13, 2013)

Clattering brig. Just opposite it after is been raining the water rises and runs over the road .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Anybody up for Gillies Lair tonight or tomoz or both..
http://www.harvester.co.uk/theghillieslairaberdeen/
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I could make tomorrow (Thursday) @ 18.00 hours?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> I could make tomorrow (Thursday) @ 18.00 hours?


I will be there at 18:00 for some tea tomoz then.
Steve

Any more for any more..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

home from shetland this afty,, will try to get down for 6, ( if my brake pads are not rubing tooo much ! )


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> home from shetland this afty,, will try to get down for 6, ( if my brake pads are not rubing tooo much ! )


Nice one, will be there for a few hours anyway.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Come on guys, if your free pop down for a shandy, its a beaut day out, at the mo.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

A good night thanks guys [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice beer, food and company.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks for the shout steve,, nice blether and burger,, ( managed to keep it on the ground on the way home !! )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> A good night thanks guys [smiley=gossip.gif]


bob,, have you any idea where i can get LED side lights in Ab


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

roddy said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > A good night thanks guys [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


No, I would suggest you order online. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XENON-WHITE-1 ... 2a17badc56


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > missile said:
> ...


thanks,, i have never bought anything from ebay,,, just found out that halfrods in PH do sell them after being told every other time that they dont !!! 12 qd tho


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Guys, when is the next meet going to be stuck on here for two weeks one more to go and i am free, due home on the 27th what's on then?. 
Sounds as if you boys had a good time.
Reg


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe be meet up on the 29th for food or a little run out or both...
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

That sounds good to me Steve, look forward to it.

Reg


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'll keep prodding the post to try and get a few more interested..
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Think Bob (missile) will be up for this, there must be more TT owners out there to come along,( where are you)
Reg


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Aberdeen is a TT city, pity there not in the know..
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

weebeasttie said:


> Think Bob (missile) will be up for this, Reg


I sure will. Great to meet up with you guys. Bob.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Think Bob (missile) will be up for this, Reg
> ...


Beats looking at rocks all day..  
Steve


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Guys
Missed out on meet earlier in week due to working in Inverness 

Will keep an eye out for next meet

Sporty tt


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sporty tt said:


> Hi Guys
> Missed out on meet earlier in week due to working in Inverness
> 
> Will keep an eye out for next meet
> ...


Nice one..it will be good to see a sporty TT..  
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Numbers for the Gillies Lair on Wednesday night 29th, say 7.00pm have mist the last two meets here it's a good meeting place all welcome to come.

Reg


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys

Not going to make wed 29th
going up north for a couple of days be back on the 30th [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers William


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

not back fron Shetland until 6th [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I can go.
Think I will be there for 6 as I will be eating.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

The three mousekateers :lol:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I can go.
> Think I will be there for 6 as I will be eating.
> Steve


6.00 is good Steve, Bob you taking the pic from Sunday with you ?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I took a few on Sunday, please see http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/scotland/1 ... may-2.html>


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice meal and a pint last night with a couple of TT chaps.
Hope the liquid gauge went in ok ?

Maybe a run out next time hey..bear in mind the flying Scotsman may be with us..hey Roddy.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Nice meal and a pint last night with a couple of TT chaps.
> Hope the liquid gauge went in ok ?
> 
> Maybe a run out next time hey..bear in mind the flying Scotsman may be with us..hey Roddy.. :lol:
> Steve


ha ha,,, i hope so,,, home 6th 7 8 and 9th


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

anybody fancy a meet this week 8)


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Could do, when suits you?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Could do, but either tonight or tomoz for me, then it runs into next week..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

tomo all right then,, same pl same tme


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ok for me.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

me too, 6.00pm at Gillies Lair


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like the same massive turn out !!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> tomo all right then,, same pl same tme


arranging one of these is about as painful as watching Murray !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Come on Murray..

I'm in for 6pm
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

C U 6,, 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Come on Murray..
> 
> I'm in for 6pm
> Steve


jezzz,, does he make it painfull !!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It's coz he is norff of da borda..
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

That was a real nail bitter and a fantastic result.

Andy seemed to set off with the wrong game plan, but came good in the end.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> That was a real nail bitter and a fantastic result.
> 
> Andy seemed to set off with the wrong game plan, but came good in the end.


yea,, i think he was playing bowls !!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nice wee chat and beer in the sun boys,,, ( good luck with the gear box,, you know who you are :wink: )


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Good night, thanks to Roddy for arranging it.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good to meet up again and share a bit of sunshine outside.

Good luck with the gearbox bud..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Granton car show tomo,,, anyone going ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Spain tomoz for me.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Spain tomoz for me.
> Steve


oh well theres no choice there then,,, enjoy mate 8)


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Roddy,

Yes, Reg and I are both going to Granton. Hope to see you there?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> Hi Roddy,
> 
> Yes, Reg and I are both going to Granton. Hope to see you there?


is Reg " weebeastie " ?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

The one and only wee green beastie was on display in Granton today, where were you?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

anyone up for a meet this week


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Roddy,

Aye ready, when suits you?

Best Regards, Bob.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes i am up for this Roddy / Bob, away next week so this week is good for me. 

Reg


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

6 pm tomorrow i.e. Thursday at Gillies Lair? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Gillies Lair good for me, is there no more for this.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

weebeasttie said:


> Gillies Lair good for me, is there no more for this.


i am not sure if i can be there this tomo,, i will not know until tomo afty .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I could only make next Tuesday before I go offshore on the Wednesday.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Reg,

Seems like you and me only, I suggest we reschedule to Tuesday per Steve's suggestion :?:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry boys , no can do tonite ,,,, tuesday g for me , sorry some othere I know will be back to work by then ....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yippppeeee


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys, how are yall doing... Im from Mintlaw (Aberdeenshire for folks that dont know) however work in Town.... and I am looking to get a TTs. any of you guys got and willing to show me around 1 of them and possibly take me for a wee spin... Want to know a bit more about these cars.

Brucey.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Brucey, Missile has a mk2 something in red..looks pretty but not sure of the model.
I run a lowly mk1 and so does Roddy.
Not sure if Missile will turn up in his, but I may come in mine, but it's nowt like a mk2 but does have some mk2 parts.
With a 7pm meet it may be a little on the dark side for expecting to see too much.
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry Bob no can do away back to the cold north sea on Monday  will have to wait until November to plan a meet.

Reg


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Hi Brucey, Missile has a mk2 something in red..looks pretty but not sure of the model.
> I run a lowly mk1 and so does Roddy.
> Not sure if Missile will turn up in his, but I may come in mine, but it's nowt like a mk2 but does have some mk2 parts.
> With a 7pm meet it may be a little on the dark side for expecting to see too much.
> Steve


I have 2001 225 roadster with 240ps in green, see you Steve the next time


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Have a safe trip Reg.

I have a mk II roadster, pleased to show you it Kojac.

Is it 7.oopm on Tuesday at the Gillies Lair then? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Cheers Lads. 

When and Where. and I will see if I can turn up... Please dont stone my car though haha...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> Have a safe trip Reg.
> 
> I have a mk II roadster, pleased to show you it Kojac.
> 
> Is it 7.oopm on Tuesday at the Gillies Lair then? [smiley=argue.gif]


I'm in..steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

provisional yes for me


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Guys

Been looking out for next meet but cannot manage Tuesday as working down west coast all next week
Maybe next time...!!

Regards William


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

missile said:


> Have a safe trip Reg.
> 
> I have a mk II roadster, pleased to show you it Kojac.
> 
> Is it 7.oopm on Tuesday at the Gillies Lair then? [smiley=argue.gif]


Cheers Bob, see ya some time.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorr boys , can't do Tue either ,, off to Spain for some holidays


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Well Lads I got my baby now... So looking forward to meeting some of you lot.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

kojak said:


> Well Lads I got my baby now... So looking forward to meeting some of you lot. [/quot
> 
> Is that it in the avatar? looks a nice one post up some pic.Have a good night you guys see you soon.
> 
> Reg


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be there a little earlier as I will be going from work.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

What time you going to be there Steve?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> What time you going to be there Steve?


Between 6.15 & 6.30
Steve


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

weebeasttie said:


> kojak said:
> 
> 
> > Well Lads I got my baby now... So looking forward to meeting some of you lot. [/quot
> ...


Sure is I will start a Build thread.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

kojak said:


> Sure is I will start a Build thread.


Will you be able to join Steve and I this evening at Gillies Lair?


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

WHeres that, I am in aberdeen this evening going to cinema, but might be able to meet you lot for an hour after it, around 9pmish??


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Its next to the river here..
Great Southern Road, Bridge Of Dee, Aberdeen, AB12 5XA
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Will see you guys tonight as Monday's and Tuesday's flights canceled :lol:

Reg


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm here and ordered the full rack of ribs..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed boys , fkn chuckin it down here !!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> Hope you enjoyed boys , fkn chuckin it down here !!!!!!


 :wink: lovely and sunny here and really warm.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear bad weather in Spain. T shirt shorts and shades here :roll:


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Hope you all had a good time, I was in cinema till later. But next time folks.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

kojak said:


> Hope you all had a good time, I was in cinema till later. But next time folks.


No worries..beer is on us, for first timers but you blew that one.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Absolutely devastated now...


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Flights canceled again out comes the TT for a blast  7.00 check in tomorrow  , thank's for the run home in your fire engine like the lights Bob.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

missile said:


> Sorry to hear bad weather in Spain. T shirt shorts and shades here :roll:


Dirrry rrratts !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

weebeasttie said:


> Flights canceled again out comes the TT for a blast  7.00 check in tomorrow  , thank's for the run home in your fire engine like the lights Bob.


If you don't get offshore soon it could be a very short trip :wink:

A bit of bling, some may say tasteless - but I like them


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Flights canceled again out comes the TT for a blast  7.00 check in tomorrow  , thank's for the run home in your fire engine like the lights Bob.
> ...


Probably Audi puddle lighting.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy new year to al ABZ TTrs


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> Happy new year to al ABZ TTrs


I'm half Aberdonian.
Maybe meet-up next week..
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Happy new year to al ABZ TTrs
> ...


An honourarry " loon " indeed steve , 8)


----------

